# Rice storage



## Grumpy556 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm just starting to get my poop in a group and I'm going to start stocking some food. What's the best way to store rice long term just leave it in the bag or put it in some kind of container.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

5 gallon food grade buckets, mylar bags and Oxygen absorbers;


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I and I'm sure a lot of others here use aluminized Mylar bags with a oxygen absorber and then heat seal the bag. Here's a link for you
https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/emergency_supplies/mylar_food_storage_bags.htm
Other use a vacuum pack method in glass canning jars, others just put the rice in clear (PETE) soda bottles with or without oxygen absorbers. 
I'm sure you'll get lots of posts. I like the aluminized Mylar bags because I can pack up 40 lbs at a time and store in a 5 gallon bucket with a lid for easy stacking


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I use empty 2 liter bottles for my rice that is not in #10 cans from LDS home storage center.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I use food grade 5 gallon buckets for my rice and beans. This works for me and it makes it easy to rotate out. I keep a bucket of rice and a bucket of beans in the pantry for our daily use and replace it with my stores when it is consumed.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

for long term storage - 5 years starting and upwards of 30 years - you'll need to copy the professional food packers packaging system ....

food grade bucket (certified food grade) with gasketed locking lid - 5/6 gallon (20 X 30 inches - 4Mil+) mylar bag - 02 absorbers (2000cc on average for 5 gallon bucket) .... tried and proven method and used for the last 25+ years by the professionals ....


----------

